# New Pocket Gun



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Just picked up a Taurus Spectrum .380 for easy carry. I'm thinkin the best self defense ammo will be good enough to trust your life with this less than 40cal load.
I was able to purchase 5 different brands of ammo for testing....however with the foot of fresh heavy snow we were just blessed with, the range report will have to wait till the snow melts.
If this gun seems to weak for me, one of my daughters will enjoy a new pocket or purse carry gun.
Any thoughts?

be


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a .380 or two (Ruger LCP). They are really easy to carry. Do NOT carry loose in your pocket or purse. Get a holster.

Folks who have tested all kinds of ammo say to use ball ammo in a .380---not hollow points---for self-defense. They say that .380 hollow points do not give adequate penetration in many situations.

You need to test your gun at a range or somewhere. The author of the following had trouble with light primer strikes causing rounds to not fire:

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/gun-reviews/taurus-spectrum-review/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the best gun is the gun you have with you.
better a pocket gun that you carry than a hand cannon left at home.

I would run a bunch of ammo before I trusted it about 500 round with 200 of it your carry ammo

your going to want more magazines 3 is a good start.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I did study all the reviews on the gun. It appears that it does not like steel casings...something I never buy anyway, so no concern there, and it also sounds like they have done a lot to fix any problems that showed its face regarding any malfunctions...nice that the gun has second strike capabilities without racking the slide.

Yep, the Sheriff that teaches CC classes here said that the .380 is a good solid easy to carry weapon without the weight and recoil. I'm anxious to get out and try it....I have many S&W handguns and have been shooting a lifetime.....and ya, a pocket holster is on the agenda after the range test is complete.

be


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> I have a .380 or two (Ruger LCP). They are really easy to carry. Do NOT carry loose in your pocket or purse. Get a holster.
> 
> Folks who have tested all kinds of ammo say to use ball ammo in a .380---not hollow points---for self-defense. They say that .380 hollow points do not give adequate penetration in many situations.
> 
> ...


Agree on the holster, but premium .380 defense rounds have come a long way. I was running a gel demo and we had a few blocks left at the end, so some of us ran our pocket pistols through a couple barriers. One agent was carrying Hornady American Gunner in his G43. That stuff was pretty mean.

Through protocol heavy clothing and auto-glass you would have thought it was 9mm. The performance was virtually indistinguishable. I’m sure there are other strong-performing loads out there, but, admittedly, I don’t shoot a lot of .380 into gel. That American Gunner was eye-opening, to say the least.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this is my preferred pocket holster very thin and breaks up the guns profile. https://www.alabamaholster.com/product/front-pocket-holster/

you take a pocket holster out of your pocket to re-holster then put the hole thing back in so that the trigger is covered on the way back into your pocket.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the holster Pete. I've not heard of them before, and worth checking out for sure.
I will only carry a .380 with defense loads....they are far superior for sure. I saw some reviews on the Federal Personal Defense ammo, and yep the results with that shot into gel would give one confidence that it's worth the extra couple bucks.

be


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alabama holster did good work but may have a wait . in 2012 I think it was a 6 week wait.

there may be others with a similar product but back in 2012 when I picked up my pocket 9 they were one of the only ones making that style.

the CC market was also going hot in 2012 with several states getting CC about that time.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I agree the best gun is what u carry! Test it well run the 200 rounds try all sorts of hp a d ball see what works and get good with it! The caliber arguments always make me laugh? 22Lr has killed so many however I don’t see it as a lone carry gun round! I’m old school I perfer 45acp 9mm and 38/357 those rounds have I carried used abd seen work! Carry what you like but make sure it works? In your guns and even more in your hands? I carry a knife as well but fir all the same as well different reasons!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I ran my pocket gun for 2 stages last week. lets say what is good for a pocket gun time is not very good. but it sure beats nothing at all.

7 round mags , mags that don't drop free , small grip , recoil recovery, pocket draw when you have to start hands at your sides not in the pocket. it is all giving up seconds.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I ran my pocket gun for 2 stages last week. lets say what is good for a pocket gun time is not very good. but it sure beats nothing at all.
> 
> 7 round mags , mags that don't drop free , small grip , recoil recovery, pocket draw when you have to start hands at your sides not in the pocket. it is all giving up seconds.


P365

12 rounds in drop-free mags.
Decent grip.
Amazing sights. 

....can’t help with the pocket draw part.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know I am living in 2012 with the LC9 original , I suppose I should get with the times. my aunt just got the P365 last week.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I know I am living in 2012 with the LC9 original , I suppose I should get with the times. my aunt just got the P365 last week.


P365...does that mean she has to carry a different gun on Feb 29 on leap years?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> P365...does that mean she has to carry a different gun on Feb 29 on leap years?


She will probably just carry her AR-15 that day , she did a lot more time with the M16 in the Army than the M9.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Am waiting for a KELTEC P17. Will be a good pocket gun for venomous "no shoulders". That is if I can hit what I am shooting at. Carry a NAA in 22 magnum. Very lite weight,.but not the greatest.for hitting a snake. Won't worry about messing up the KELTEC. How did all those cowboys carry a Colt or maybe two. Talk about weight and being in your way. I have tried the Ruger in 45acp with the short barrel and can not get used to it. A hoe seems to work well. Gave up on my Judge, but it is a 3 inch barrel.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You need a DP-12 and a bigger pocket.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Old thread here. Picked up a Ruger LCP2 when they were marked down. Might be my carry when I am out in town, not around the barn. Still waiting for the P17 for around the barn. Got 3 extra magazines. Have only fired 1 magazine, but just got it on Wednesday to beat the Black Friday crowd.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

oceantoad said:


> Old thread here. Picked up a Ruger LCP2 when they were marked down. Might be my carry when I am out in town, not around the barn. Still waiting for the P17 for around the barn. Got 3 extra magazines. Have only fired 1 magazine, but just got it on Wednesday to beat the Black Friday crowd.


Good choice.

I recommend a laser grip:

https://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Trace-Red-Laserguard-Ruger/dp/B07M92W11H

and I like the Desantis Super-fly pocket holster:

https://www.desantisholster.com/super-fly/

I noticed this note (which I did not know) in the Ruger description:
----------------------------
_Note: 6-round LCP® magazines are compatible with the LCP® II, but will not activate the last round hold-open feature of the LCP® II. 7-round LCP® magazines are NOT compatible with the LCP® II_​----------------------------

I have 2 LCPs, but mine are the first model, not LCP 2.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

My favorite is the LCP Custom. I’ve had one since 2015 . Love the long safe trigger for carry . I keep mine loaded with one in the tube knowing it just can’t go off. FYI the more recent old style LCP have the same smooth long trigger mine does, just lower profile sights that don’t snag. Folks hated the original triggers but whatever they did fixed it. Critical defense seemed the best all around bullet in the YouTube tests seen.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Drizler said:


> My favorite is the LCP Custom. I’ve had one since 2015 . Love the long safe trigger for carry . I keep mine loaded with one in the tube knowing it just can’t go off. FYI the more recent old style LCP have the same smooth long trigger mine does, just lower profile sights that don’t snag. Folks hated the original triggers but whatever they did fixed it. Critical defense seemed the best all around bullet in the YouTube tests seen.



I would not get to over confident about that trigger and use the same level of caution you should with any carry gun trigger. keep the trigger covered and holster the gun outside the pocket them put gun and holster in the pocket at the same time. do not carry without a pocket holster if you carry a round in the chamber.
also only the gun and holster in that pocket , no knife , change , keys or anything else.

I may be a prude , and it may sound strange but I wish every one of you a safe but terrifying Negligent Discharge some where , where it won't cause you legal troubles because nothing will make you more aware.

I carry the same long trigger in my pocket all the time , but I do so with a holster that covers it.


----------

